# All You Ever Wanted to Know About Steam LOCOMOTIVES



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I admit it. I love steam engines, but never really understood what all those protrusions were all over the engine. I knew the firebox opened in the cab, water went into the boiler, was turned to steam and drove pistons that pushed the rods...but I was really fuzzy on the details and what all that plumbing and those domes were all about. So, without further ado, here are two sites that will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about steam locomotives!

First...the hardware identified: point at a spot on the drawing and click.
http://www.heavenr.com/railroad/glossary.html

Second, a detailed explanation of what those parts do and how she works: select from the list in the dark-blue column.
http://www.nymr.demon.co.uk/works/works.htm


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

good info i never knew any of that


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here. Where is Akron, IN?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All You Ever Wanted to Know About Steamers....



I love steamers smothered in butter. mmmmmmmm good.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*L*....is that corn or clams?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Clams baby....clams!*

OH YEAH,
Nothin like a cold malt Beverage and a dozen Steamers w/ lemon,hot sauce, more malt beverage...yumyum


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> OH YEAH,
> Nothin like a cold malt Beverage and a dozen Steamers w/ lemon,hot sauce, more malt beverage...yumyum



Clams reckers.
Get them right out of the Jersey water. (I don't want to hear any jokes about that) 

I like mine just dipped in butter.
mmmmmmmmm good! 

With a side order of Blue Claw crabs.

Main course a nice big lobster.

brb got to go eat!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL*....I get to MD once in a long while. I always feast on the seafood while I'm there. I'm partial to raw oysters and soft-shell crab sammiches!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

i personnely think all seabugs can stay safe in the water


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> i personnely think all seabugs can stay safe in the water


I second that, I'm not to sure I would eat anything out of Jersey waters either.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

SSG. Diesel said:


> I second that, I'm not to sure I would eat anything out of Jersey waters either.:laugh:


Well, duhhhhh!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SSG. Diesel said:


> I second that, I'm not to sure I would eat anything out of Jersey waters either.:laugh:


You would be surprised to know what you got in your own backyards.
The mining industries are big violators.

copy and paste's.............,

the Horsehead Corporation of Pennsylvania, which has dumped illegal concentrations of copper, lead, zinc, chlorine and selenium into the Ohio River. Those chemicals can contribute to mental retardation and cancer.

Numerous state and federal lawmakers said they were unaware that pollution was so widespread. 

On October 11, 2000 in eastern Kentucky an estimated 250 million gallons of coal sludge (wastewater from coal operations) burst from its mountaintop holding pond and filtered its way through creeks into the Big Sandy River. From there it began to make its way towards the Ohio River. The sludge contains measurable amounts of several toxic minerals which are deadly to many organisms. The spill is up to six feet deep and runs as wide as 70 yards. Species ranging from turtles to frogs to fish have been found smothered by the sludge in tributaries of the Big Sandy. Wayne Davis, environmental section chief of the Kentucky Dept. of Fish and Wildlife believes that this is only the beginning of the impact. This was characterized as one of the worst environmental disasters in the southeastern U. S.
In addition to the impact on animal species, the disaster forced many communities to resort to the use of bottled water or to using their reserve supplies because the water is too contaminated for human use of any kind. The company responsible for the spill is paying for temporary water lines in several counties. They are actively involved in trying to clean up the spill, but the consequences of the accident are already high. Many businesses and schools have been forced to close as they await cleanup efforts.
Currently the water pressure from the faster-moving Ohio River is maintaining the sludge in one area. However, the sludge will eventually filter into the Ohio River and make its way downstream. Officials hope the deeper, faster water of the Ohio will help disperse the pollution and cause less problems further downstream. The Ohio River borders on several states which could be affected by the disaster, and eventually it runs into the Mississippi River where further damage could occur.


Kentucky's efforts to detect and prevent nonpoint source water pollution from animal feeding operations, straight pipes, and mining operations are hampered by administrative weaknesses, according to a performance audit released by State Auditor Ed Hatchett.

"Over a million Kentuckians drink ground water. They rely on state government to protect them from fecal contamination, acid mine drainage, and other water pollutants," said Hatchett. "Unfortunately, regulators are not ensuring safe, potable water."

Have a nice shower! 
After you get a drink of water out there in Daniel Boone land.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins*....and then, the Ohio River carries it down to the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. At that point, it encounters the northbound Gulf Stream and then, due to Bernoulli's Principle, the contaminants catch the express-train to....you guessed it! New Jersey!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

If I knew this thread was going to go off topic like this, I would have moved it to the Union Station forum :laugh:


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Same here. Where is Akron, IN?


northern


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> If I knew this thread was going to go off topic like this, I would have moved it to the Union Station forum :laugh:


For some reason, my threads seem to constantly veer off-course.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> *grins*....and then, the Ohio River carries it down to the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. At that point, it encounters the northbound Gulf Stream and then, due to Bernoulli's Principle, the contaminants catch the express-train to....you guessed it! New Jersey!


your right...............this thread veers off,

as the gulf stream veers to the east of the southern tip of NJ (Cape May) 
and that's about 80 miles SE of NJ, the closest it gets to our state.

Which in turn brings it towards England then south to Africa and the hurricanes bring it to the gulf of Mexico, up the Mississippi, back up to the Ohio river its starting point.

Where I am at Sandy Hook, the gulf stream is about 100 miles out in the ocean.


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

I never would have thought I would get so educated on a model train forum, haha


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SSG. Diesel said:


> I never would have thought I would get so educated on a model train forum, haha


What was the original post?:laugh:

OH...... steamers, yes I love them with butter!:laugh::thumbsup:





STEAM ENGINES?
Yes I love them too.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

And now, it's time to clam up about steamers!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good piston crank animations on those links. Thanks.

(By the way, we call them QUOHOGS here in RI!)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad it helped. Quohogs, huh? I wonder where that one came from?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Additional reference sites provided by TJCRUISER:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_l...e_nomenclature

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valve_gear

Thanks, TJ!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A new question for the steam runners: here's a photo of an old Mikado. Notice the difference in the paint job between the front 1/4 of the train and the rest of the train. No doubt you've seen this on countless model and real steamers. For the grand prize of an all-expenses-paid fishing expedition on Big Ed's boat: why the two-toned paint job?









Would've worked better if I'd have posted the pic, first time!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

bump....I forgot to include the pic on the original post!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Reckers said:


> A new question for the steam runners: here's a photo of an old Mikado. Notice the difference in the paint job between the front 1/4 of the train and the rest of the train. No doubt you've seen this on countless model and real steamers. For the grand prize of an all-expenses-paid fishing expedition on Big Ed's boat: why the two-toned paint job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a guess and I tried to find something on it but no luck, I would guess it was for cooling.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a good guess, but it's not it. Here's a hint: the SR-71 Blackbird's name was derived from having a similar problem.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Metal distorstion do to heat


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I hope Big ED has his boat ready LOL


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* You'd best keep your hip waders on, but that was pretty close! 

The reason was this: that front segment on a steamer is the smokebox. It's where all the smoke and gasses from the firebox go as the coal burns; the steam from the valves also vent into the same box, making it powerfully hot. Any conventional paint from those times would burn off the metal shell (just as the SR-71 would burn off any paint they used due to air friction).

The rear 3/4 or so was an insulated metal shell that contained the boiler: the insulation kept it cool enough that it could be painted a dignified black that would not show the soot and coal dust. The smoke box would have quickly rusted through with no paint, so a mixture of graphite and boiled lindseed oil was used, instead. The heat from the smokebox would bake the mixture into a protective coating that had the distinctive silver-grey of graphite.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very interesting ... very interesting! Thanks for the factoid, Reck!

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Reckers said:


> *LOL* You'd best keep your hip waders on, but that was pretty close!
> 
> The reason was this: that front segment on a steamer is the smokebox. It's where all the smoke and gasses from the firebox go as the coal burns; the steam from the valves also vent into the same box, making it powerfully hot. Any conventional paint from those times would burn off the metal shell (just as the SR-71 would burn off any paint they used due to air friction).
> 
> The rear 3/4 or so was an insulated metal shell that contained the boiler: the insulation kept it cool enough that it could be painted a dignified black that would not show the soot and coal dust. The smoke box would have quickly rusted through with no paint, so a mixture of graphite and boiled lindseed oil was used, instead. The heat from the smokebox would bake the mixture into a protective coating that had the distinctive silver-grey of graphite.


Maybe I can do half a fishing trip. :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Ed will award you the full trip if you offer to buy the beer! Good guesses, though!

TJ, I can't lay claim to actually having known that---I had wondered about the custom of giving engines grey noses, but thought it was just a color scheme from people who lacked imagination. I ran across it this morning on another site, so I thought I'd pretend I was smart!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T mans boat.....HERE I AM TO SAVE THE DAY!>>>>>












TJ's Bay runner. Neat and cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When Ya alllllll come to my Island ( with wife in bikini) I just got this in for another attraction on my Island.







































Perfect for viewing Ed's Ocean and bay areas. :thumbsup:

Free of course!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers boat. On the shores of Kentucky.

Don't laugh wait till he gets it cleaned up.

Maybe TJ will give it a paint job for him.:thumbsup:

After The T man bondo's it up for him.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny stuff!

I like "my" bay runner.

As for Recker's "yacht", there's hope ... it would make a great artificial coral reef at the bottom of the *S*ea!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> View attachment 3591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please! In Kentucky, we refer to that as "long-term drydocking"!


----------



## boats1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Okay, I admit it. I love steam engines, but never really understood what all those protrusions were all over the engine. I knew the firebox opened in the cab, water went into the boiler, was turned to steam and drove pistons that pushed the rods...but I was really fuzzy on the details and what all that plumbing and those domes were all about. So, without further ado, here are two sites that will tell you everything you ever wanted to know about steam locomotives!
> 
> First...the hardware identified: point at a spot on the drawing and click.
> http://www.heavenr.com/railroad/glossary.html
> ...



As my first post it's befitting that I thank you for these links...Thank You!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

boats1 said:


> As my first post it's befitting that I thank you for these links...Thank You!


As the King of S's public relation man, I can tell you he welcomes you.
(Where is that $20 you owe me reckers?)

Me too. Welcome.

Now .......you can go to the welcome thread and post #2.

(if you want)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL*....welcome to the forum, Boats1! I'm glad the information proved useful!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Flyboy2610 provided a great contribution---I felt it needed to be included in this thread:

How to fire your steam locomotive 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.railarchive.net/firing/index.html
Click on the "Next Page" button to go through the course one page at a time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Flyboy2610 provided a great contribution---I felt it needed to be included in this thread:
> 
> How to fire your steam locomotive
> 
> ...


Nice link it worked for me. I guess something else was wrong when I clicked on his link the other day.

I wish you named this thread something different! Every time I see the title my mouth starts watering for a bunch of clams smothered in butter.:laugh:

I have not had any steamer clams for a long time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Just pretend it means hot dogs, Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Just pretend it means hot dogs, Ed.


Hot dogs!

Big difference then a couple dozen steamed Cherry stone's, smothered in a butter sauce, hot off the grill. 

That's just the appetizer!:laugh:
Change that to 4 dozen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Now you're making my mouth water! Add a pitcher of cold beer, an equal number of raw oysters on ice and we have a meal to talk about!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Now you're making my mouth water! Add a pitcher of cold beer, an equal number of raw oysters on ice and we have a meal to talk about!




With Lobster and jumbo shrimp on the side!

An order of Jersey Seaside Heights french fries on the order too!

Got to go now.........LUNCH.:laugh:
Probably end up with a couple hot dogs out of the fridge.either that or tuna fish.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey look, the title of this thread became more specific *hint* *hint*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hey look, the title of this thread became more specific *hint* *hint*



That reminds me of the old steam engine they used to steam clams when I was a kid at the boat club.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hey look, the title of this thread became more specific *hint* *hint*


Thank you for the improvement, B&M! I'll use more forethought, in the future, before posting!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> That reminds me of the old steam engine they used to steam clams when I was a kid at the boat club.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716


I don't believe I want to eat anything served off that machine, Ed!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> I don't believe I want to eat anything served off that machine, Ed!:laugh:



You don't eat off it, ya steam the you know whats with it.

With a little paint you would have a nice collectible to go along in the backyard with your hideaway caboose.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Is that for real ... did you really use that engine as a kid???

Is it an old fire pumper? If not, what was it's mechanical use off of the piston?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Is that for real ... did you really use that engine as a kid???
> 
> ...


Yes I remember it well....................
As a kid in the early 1900's, I was sitting on the banks of the Raritan river looking east towards Perth Amboy, NJ as the old schooners were riding the tide in to port.:laugh:

I don't know.

I goggled old steam engine/ http://eastgwillimburywow.blogspot.com/2008/08/steam-engine-manic-monday-boil.html

Thats what I came up with.

Bring a steam engine for fighting a fire?:laugh:
Could have been?

I think it would be better for something like an irrigation pump?
Plus since your pumping water, you all ways have water to create the steam.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I was thinking it looked something like this ... an old fire engine that used a steam engine to drive a water pump to fight fires. This one is in nearby Jamestown, RI, in great shape:










Happy 110th birthday, by the way !!!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed. Steam engines powered pumps to fight fires and were originally mounted on horse-drawn (or people-drawn) wagons. They also powered cable cars, etc, without actually going anywhere. Being linguistically petty, the terms engine and locomotive are not interchangeable. That's my frumpy comment for the day.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Must have been something to see back in the horse and buggie days.

You come out of your house and see the barn on fire.
You get on your horse and ride to town.

You beat the big fire ring to get the firemen to come.

After they come, they hook the horses to their steam pumper and gallop to the scene.
Then they wait for the horse drawn tanker to be filled at the local pond.
After the tanker arrives they fill up the steamer and fire it up.
I wonder how long it took to create the steam?

As they are waiting for the steam they have coffee and donuts.

Now...all is ready they got steam and water, they turn to fight the fire and see that the entire barn is gone, nothing but ashes left.

Must have been a site to see.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, but back then, the donuts were fresh, home-made, and they were awesome!!!!

I think the practice was to keep the water-tank full and a banked fire going 24-7, though. keep in mind they didn't carry water the way today's pumpers do: they had to find a fire plug once they arrived and connect to it. Here's an action photo:










Incidentally...ever wonder where the term "fireplug" came from?

Origin of Term "Fire Plug" By Jeff Walden

The term "fire plug" dates from the early 1800s, when water mains were made from wood. The fire department (usually volunteers) would head out to the fire, dig up the cobbles down to the main, then chop into the main so that they could place the hoses from their pumpers. When finished fighting the fire, they'd seal the main with -- you guessed it -- a "fire plug." The next time there was a fire in the neighborhood, they'd dig up the plug and not have to cut into the main.


Many of the departments were volunteer, and large cities had competing volunteer departments who would charge after-the-fact for putting the fire out. (The nastier ones would charge before-the-fact, while you were not in a negotiating mood.) If there was a plug near the fire, the volunteers would send out their biggest goons to guard it from the other volunteer departments. The goons were called "plug-uglies," which is where that term came from.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man that horse in the middle looks mad!
The guy's don't even have any helmets.

I never knew that about fire plugs.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Many of the departments were volunteer, and large cities had competing volunteer departments who would charge after-the-fact for putting the fire out.


If I recall my history, building owners in big cities would subscribe (pay) to be covered under the service of a local fire department (of which there were several competing companies). That building owner would receive a cast plaque from his "hired" engine company that he would post on the face of his building.

Many buildings burned to the ground because one (competing) fire company would be on site, but sitting idle, because the buidling wasn't one of "their own".


----------

